# furfest in northwest



## docisco (Nov 28, 2009)

is there anything up here besides a buch of hics lol sorry but had to do thaat one^^ but yeah does anything happen up here?


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2009)

Rainfurrest in Seattle =/  I'm not quite sure where in the northwest you're at.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 28, 2009)

Oregon, Washington or Idaho?


----------



## darzoz (Nov 28, 2009)

Realy? There's some thing in seattle? I live like an hour away from there.


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2009)

Yup. Next year it will be on September 24-26th.


----------



## docisco (Nov 28, 2009)

im in montana..i dont think we have anything here..


----------

